
Google is killing its experimental social network Shoelace - aluket
https://www.engadget.com/google-shoelace-shutdown-035517446.html
======
rvz
No idea that this existed (Only existed in NYC) or what its purpose is for.
But after looking at the 'Area 120 by Google' Publisher name in the App Store,
another app called 'Pigeon' looks strikingly similar to Transit. [0]

Whatever this experiment is for, its now on its way to the guillotine on May
21st [1] and into the Killed by Google graveyard soon [2].

[0] [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/pigeon-public-transit-
app/id13...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/pigeon-public-transit-
app/id1318928385)

[1] [https://shoelace.nyc/](https://shoelace.nyc/)

[2]
[https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle/pull/746](https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle/pull/746)

